# شرح الثالوث رياضيا ببساطة



## ابو كرتونة* (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*دائما ما يسأل المسلمون ما معنى الثالوث وكيف نفهمه وكيف نؤمن به وانه لا يتفق ابدا مع علم الرياضيات ويرون ان فهم الثالوث بتناقض مع المسلمات الرياضية 
قلت فلابد من ان نشرحه شرحا رياضيا مبسطا ونثبت صحته وانه لا يخالف علم الرياضيات كما يزعمون فقلبت فى عقلى بكل بساطة فتذكرت قاعدة هامة فى الرياضيات تثبت صحة الثالوث والقاعدة دى اخذناها فى الاعدادى والثانوى
واكيد كل واحد لو فكر شوية هايلاقى اثباتات اخرى
القاعدة بتقول
لو تساوت الاسس فالاساس متساوى
بمعنى لو عندنا اسين متساويين يبأه اكيد الاساس متساوى
ومن المعلوم ان اى حاجة اس صفر بيساوى واحد
يعنى 3 اس صفر يساوى واحد
وواحد اس صفر يساوى واحد
1^0 = 1
3^0 = 1
1^0 = 3^0 = 1
اذا من الواضح ان الاس متساوى وهو الصفر اذا الاساس متساوى اذا واحد بيساوى 3 هذا هو التفسير رياضيا لمن يعترض على التفسير رياضيا  
ياريت تقولوا ليا ايه رايكم بصراحة؟

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل أبو كرتونة 
أولاً ، لسياتك الحق فى إختيار الإسم الذى يتلاءم معك 
ثانياً ، يظهر إن الكرتونة مخرومة ( بقولها للهزار بس )
ثالثاً ، الله ليس له مثيل ولا شبيه لنشبهه ونمثله به
فالذين يستخدمون تشبيهات ، يعتبرونها مجرد وسائل إيضاحية لتقريب الفكرة للأذهان ، وليس بمعنى التطابق الذى يحتاج لإثباتات هندسية
كرتونة آيه ديه بس


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (28 نوفمبر 2010)

> الأخ الفاضل أبو كرتونة
> أولاً ، لسياتك الحق فى إختيار الإسم الذى يتلاءم معك
> ثانياً ، يظهر إن الكرتونة مخرومة ( بقولها للهزار بس )
> ثالثاً ، الله ليس له مثيل ولا شبيه لنشبهه ونمثله به
> ...


انا بس باثبت انه لا تتناقض رياضيا هل تتفق معى فى ذلك؟
لانه من الصعب ان الرب يأتى بما يتناقض مع عقولنا مستحيل
فدا شرح رياضى بس ان ممكن 3=1


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (28 نوفمبر 2010)

للرفع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل كرتونة
++ عقولنا لا تساوى شيئاً أمام لانهائية الله
++ عقولنا لا تستوعب معنى أزلية الله وأنه موجود بذاته ، وأشياء كثيرة جداً تقف أمامها عقولنا عاجزة عن إحتواء الحقائق الإلهية
++ عقولنا لا تحكم الله ، ولا تفرض عليه ما ينفع له وما لا ينفع
++ عقولنا لا تستطيع أن تستوعب كيفية قيام الله بالخلق
++ عقولنا لا تستطيع إدراك كيفية عمل الله للمعجزات بوجه عام ، خصوصاً معجزة إقامة لعازر الميت بعدما أصبح رميماً
++ إذن ، فلا نستطيع أن نفرض على الله ما يتناسب مع عقولنا القاصرة هذه .
++ وذلك ليس إلغاءً للعقل ، بل إعمالاً له ، فالعقل الواعى هو الذى يعرف حدوده وما هو يتخطى حدوده .
++ إننا نحتاج للعقل لكى نفهم عمل الله فى المعجزات ، ولكى نستنتج منها قدرته على كل شيئ ، وأنه الغنى عن كل أحد وكل شيئ ، وأنه الصادق فى كلامه .
++ وبالتالى ، فالعقل الواعى سيصل بنا إلى معرفة الله من خلال عمله المعجزى .
++ أما الأحمق أو المختل عقلياً ، فلن يدرك عمل الله ، ولن يدرك معناه :
++ ويتساوى معهما ، صاحب الغرض الخبيث ، الذى يرفض الإعتراف بالحق ، لأنه ضد أهواءه الشريرة .


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (28 نوفمبر 2010)

افهم من هذا انه لا يمكننا ان نثبت ان الثلاثة يساوى واحد؟


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (28 نوفمبر 2010)

او ان هذا يخالف علم الرياضيات؟


----------



## Rosetta (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو كرتونة* قال:


> او ان هذا يخالف علم الرياضيات؟



*و ما دخل الرياضيات في الموضوع !!!!!
الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هم واحد في الجوهر ​*


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*




و ما دخل الرياضيات في الموضوع !!!!!
الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هم واحد في الجوهر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

المسلمون يتساءلون كيف ثلاثة يساوى واحد؟ احيانا البعض يفسرها 1*1*1=1
وانا هنا فسرتها بمنطق آخر فما رايكم بهذا التفسير​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل كرتونة
طب وإشمعنى تثبتها من علم الرياضيات
طب ما تحاول تثبتها من علم الموائع ، ولا علم الإستاتيكا 
يا صاحبى ربنا فوق الكلام ده كله
الله لا يمكنك أن تأخذ منه شريحة وتضعها تحت الميكرسكوب ، ولا أن ترسم طوله وعرضه لكى تطبق عليه حساب المثلثات
الله غير مادى وغير منظور ولا تحكمه قوانين المادة والمنظور
++ الله هو الذى يثبت لنا ذاته بذاته ، بعمله المعجزى .


----------



## Rosetta (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو كرتونة* قال:


> *
> 
> المسلمون يتساءلون كيف ثلاثة يساوى واحد؟ احيانا البعض يفسرها 1*1*1=1
> وانا هنا فسرتها بمنطق آخر فما رايكم بهذا التفسير​*


*محاولة تفسير الثالوث بمنطق رياضي انا شخصيا اعتبرها محاولة فاشـــلة 
لان الله أعظم من ان يتم  تفسير طبيعته بناء على علوم !!! 
الله فائق للطبيعة في كل شي

و انا مع رأي الاخ مكرم 
​*


مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل كرتونة
> ++ عقولنا لا تساوى شيئاً أمام لانهائية الله
> ++ عقولنا لا تستوعب معنى أزلية الله وأنه موجود بذاته ، وأشياء كثيرة جداً تقف أمامها عقولنا عاجزة عن إحتواء الحقائق الإلهية
> ++ عقولنا لا تحكم الله ، ولا تفرض عليه ما ينفع له وما لا ينفع
> ...


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (28 نوفمبر 2010)

> الأخ الفاضل كرتونة
> طب وإشمعنى تثبتها من علم الرياضيات
> طب ما تحاول تثبتها من علم الموائع ، ولا علم الإستاتيكا
> يا صاحبى ربنا فوق الكلام ده كله
> ...


لان الناس بيعترضوا ان دا بيخالف الرياضيات


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*




محاولة تفسير الثالوث بمنطق رياضي انا شخصيا اعتبرها محاولة فاشـــلة 
لان الله أعظم من ان يتم تفسير طبيعته بناء على علوم !!! 
الله فائق للطبيعة في كل شي


أنقر للتوسيع...

اذا فبماذا ستجيبى المسلمون اذا سألوا او اعترضوا بان رياضيا 3 لا تساوى الواحد؟​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*الاب و الابن و الروح القدس ثلاثة اقانييم متمايزة تشكل وحدانية الله 
فهم متساوون في الجوهر 

الله قائم بذاته الاب 
ناطق بكلمته الابن 
حي بروحه الروح القدس​ ​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 نوفمبر 2010)

لو قالوا لك كده ، قلهم إللى قلناه
ولو إعترضوا ، تفضل بأن تنقل لنا إعتراضهم لنجاوبهم عنه
ودمت بكل خير


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (28 نوفمبر 2010)

> لو قالوا لك كده ، قلهم إللى قلناه
> ولو إعترضوا ، تفضل بأن تنقل لنا إعتراضهم لنجاوبهم عنه
> ودمت بكل خير


افهم من كدا اننا لا نستطيع اثبات الامر رياضيا؟
ماهو الابن واحد الاب واحد الروح القدس واحد وكل واحد اقنوم وهم اله واحد فهل هذا يخالف علم الرياضيات؟
دا الى انا باتكلم فيه
لا نستطيع اثباته رياضيا؟


----------



## sony_33 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*هو احنا لازم نثبتة رياضيا
متابعة*​


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*



هو احنا لازم نثبتة رياضيا
متابعة

أنقر للتوسيع...

امال يعنى الثالوث هايخالف العلم والمسلمات الرياضية ؟
ممكن؟*​


----------



## missorang2006 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*يعني هو انت مشكور على الفكرة
بس هي خالية من اي معنى روحي!!​*


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*


يعني هو انت مشكور على الفكرة
بس هي خالية من اي معنى روحي!!​



أنقر للتوسيع...


يا جماعة انا باتكلم  عن الشرح الرياضى فهل التثليث يخالف علم الرياضيات والمنطق؟​​*​


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو كرتونة* قال:


> *
> يا جماعة انا باتكلم  عن الشرح الرياضى فهل التثليث يخالف علم الرياضيات والمنطق؟​​*​



*و هل الله و عظمته و قداسته تحصر في علم الرياضيات !!!!
الله أسمى من ذلك بكثير اخي العزيز 

هو العظيم الفائق الطبيعة ​*


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (29 نوفمبر 2010)

> *
> و هل الله و عظمته و قداسته تحصر في علم الرياضيات !!!!
> الله أسمى من ذلك بكثير اخي العزيز
> 
> هو العظيم الفائق الطبيعة ​*



اذا حتى انتهى من هذا الموضوع هل التثليث يييوافق علم الرياضيات ام يخالفه؟*
*


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو كرتونة* قال:


> اذا حتى انتهى من هذا الموضوع هل التثليث يييوافق علم الرياضيات ام يخالفه؟*
> *



*و هيفيد بايه ؟؟؟
ليه مصر على مساواة الله اللامحدود بعلم محدود ؟؟​*


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (29 نوفمبر 2010)

> *و هيفيد بايه ؟؟؟
> ليه مصر على مساواة الله اللامحدود بعلم محدود ؟؟*



*هل من الممكن ان يكون ينزله الرب ليؤمن به البشر مخالفا لعقلهم والعلم؟*​


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو كرتونة* قال:


> *هل من الممكن ان يكون ينزله الرب ليؤمن به البشر مخالفا لعقلهم والعلم؟*​



*انت متاكد انك مسيحي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*أخى التثليث والتوحيد لا يعارض علم الرياضيات وايضا فى نفس الوقت علم الرياضيات لايعطى صوره كليه للموضوع هل وضح الأمر لك أخى العزيز؟*


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (29 نوفمبر 2010)

> *انت متاكد انك مسيحي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*هو عشان اكون مسيحى لازم الغى عقلى ؟ ما افكرش ؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*أخى انا رديت عليك الرياضيات لاتعارض التثليث والتوحيد وايضا لا تقدم منظور كامل عميق للموضوع*


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو كرتونة* قال:


> *هو عشان اكون مسيحى لازم الغى عقلى ؟ ما افكرش ؟*


*
ههههههههههههه
ليه انت برأيك عقيدة التثليث بتلغي العقل !!! 
غلطان يا صديقي 

احنا اللي عايزين نوصله ليك انه الله اللامحدود لا يمكن ان يفسر بمجرد علم محدود 
الله فائق لتصور العقل البشري و مع كده عقيدة التثليث لا تتعارض مع العقل ابدا بل العكس صحيح 

و لو مشيت معاك اقولك ما يلي :
3^0 = 1
1+1+1= 3 
1*1*1= 1 

دا اللي انت عايزه ... اتفضل 

بس متل ما قلت ليك انا و الاخوة المباركين محاولة ربط طبيعة الله مع علم الرياضيات هي محاولة فاشلة لان الله اعظم من ذلك بكثير 

سلام و نعمة ​*


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*



أخى التثليث والتوحيد لا يعارض علم الرياضيات وايضا فى نفس الوقت علم الرياضيات لايعطى صوره كليه للموضوع هل وضح الأمر لك أخى العزيز؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا لم يتضح اشرح لو سمحت*


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (29 نوفمبر 2010)

> *و لو مشيت معاك اقولك ما يلي :
> 3^0 = 1
> 1+1+1= 3
> 1*1*1= 1
> *



*يعنى لو حضرتك هاتشرحيه رياضى هاتشراحيه ازاى؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بمعنى ان الرياضيات تقدم منظور سطحى للموضوع ولكن لا تدخل الى تفصيلاته فهى لا توضح مفهوم اقنوم الاب او الابن او الروح القدس...هذا ما أقصده.


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو كرتونة* قال:


> *يعنى لو حضرتك هاتشرحيه رياضى هاتشراحيه ازاى؟*



*و هل الرياضيات يشرح التمايز و العلاقة بين هذه الاقانيم ؟؟! 

الرياضيات مجرد ارقام و جمع و طرح هل بامكانها ان توصلك الى المعنى الروحي للتثليث ؟؟ هل تعتقد هذا ؟؟​*


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (29 نوفمبر 2010)

> *
> و هل الرياضيات يشرح التمايز و العلاقة بين هذه الاقانيم ؟؟!
> 
> الرياضيات مجرد ارقام و جمع و طرح هل بامكانها ان توصلك الى المعنى الروحي للتثليث ؟؟ هل تعتقد هذا ؟؟​*



انا اريد ان اصل للمعنى العقلى لا الروحى فكيف يتم ذلك بدون هذا الشرح*
*


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو كرتونة* قال:


> انا اريد ان اصل للمعنى العقلى لا الروحى فكيف يتم ذلك بدون هذا الشرح*
> *


*يعني عايز ارقام و حسابات تثبت صحة الثالوث ؟؟​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو كرتونة* قال:


> انا اريد ان اصل للمعنى العقلى لا الروحى فكيف يتم ذلك بدون هذا الشرح*
> *


*أخى فكرتك من الموضوع وصلت لينا أكيد وواضح إن وجه إعراضنا وصل ليك .
لكن أرجو أن تجيبنى على سؤال اريد حقا معرفة اجابته..هل أنت مسيحى؟*


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (29 نوفمبر 2010)

> *يعني عايز ارقام و حسابات تثبت صحة الثالوث ؟؟*



*نعم بالفعل هذا ما اريده*​


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (29 نوفمبر 2010)

> *أخى فكرتك من الموضوع وصلت لينا أكيد وواضح إن وجه إعراضنا وصل ليك .
> لكن أرجو أن تجيبنى على سؤال اريد حقا معرفة اجابته..هل أنت مسيحى؟*



هل قرأت الموضوع من البداية ومحاولة اثبات التثليث؟


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو كرتونة* قال:


> *نعم بالفعل هذا ما اريده*​



*نحن لسنا في صلب معادلة رياضية يا صديق ! 
كل ما في الموضوع ان الله مثلث الاقانيم 
هو الله الواحد في ثلاثة اقانيم اب و ابن و روح قدس 
1*1*1=1​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 نوفمبر 2010)

طالما أنك مصمم ، فعلى الأقل إتبع الإسلوب الهندسى الصحيح
وهو القائم على الإثبات التصاعدى ، من النقطة الأدنى ، حتى تصل للنقطة التى تريد برهنتها
إذ لا يصح أن تبدأ إثباتاتك من منتصف الطريق
++ والنقطة الأولى فى هذا الموضوع ، هى إثبات وجود الله
++ فعليك أولاً أن تخترع المعادلة الرياضية التى تثبت وجود الله ، ثم بعد ذلك تنتقل لإثبات طبيعته ، من جهة الوحدانية ككل ، ومن جهة الطبيعة الإقنومية بعد ذلك .
++ فإن لم تفعل ذلك ، فإنك ستجعل الناس يعتقدون فيك أشياءً لا يقبلها عاقل على نفسه


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (29 نوفمبر 2010)

> نحن لسنا في صلب معادلة رياضية يا صديق !
> كل ما في الموضوع ان الله مثلث الاقانيم
> هو الله الواحد في ثلاثة اقانيم اب و ابن و روح قدس
> 1*1*1=1



هذا الحل الرياضى ليس بسليم 
لان كل اقنوم يتميز عن الاقنوم الاخر وكل اقنوم له دور خاص به
ثانيا هذا لا يؤيد التثليث ولكن بهذه الفكرة لو ضربنا اى كمية من الرقم واحد فى نفسها سيكون واحد ايضا
فما رأيكم بالحل الذى طرحته فى موضوعى هل ترونه مناسبا ؟​


----------



## ابو كرتونة* (29 نوفمبر 2010)

> *طالما أنك مصمم ، فعلى الأقل إتبع الإسلوب الهندسى الصحيح
> وهو القائم على الإثبات التصاعدى ، من النقطة الأدنى ، حتى تصل للنقطة التى تريد برهنتها
> إذ لا يصح أن تبدأ إثباتاتك من منتصف الطريق
> ++ والنقطة الأولى فى هذا الموضوع ، هى إثبات وجود الله
> ...



*بالطبع الامر مختلف تماما *
*فوجود الله امر ثابت عقلا فهل تختلف معى فى ذلك ان وجود الله امر يقر به العقل السليم؟*
*اما ان تتحدث عن شىء قد فى مفهوم البعض يخالف العقل والمنطق والرياضيات هذا ما يحتاج الى شرح وتفصيل فلابد ان تفرق بين الامرين*


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو كرتونة* قال:


> هذا الحل الرياضى ليس بسليم
> لان كل اقنوم يتميز عن الاقنوم الاخر وكل اقنوم له دور خاص به
> ثانيا هذا لا يؤيد التثليث ولكن بهذه الفكرة لو ضربنا اى كمية من الرقم واحد فى نفسها سيكون واحد ايضا
> فما رأيكم بالحل الذى طرحته فى موضوعى هل ترونه مناسبا ؟​



*اراك رجعت الى المعنى الروحي يا أخ !!! ما القصة ؟؟؟؟؟
الست انت من تريد تفسير حسابي بحت ؟؟ لماذا دخلت في المعني الروحي و تمايز الاقانيم ؟؟؟

واضح انك تتبع اسلوب التعجيز 
اعذرني و لكن هذا ما لمسته من اجاباتك ​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 نوفمبر 2010)

وما رأيك أنت فى أن تتبع الإسلوب الرياضى الصحيح ،مثلما سبق وذكرت ؟؟؟؟
وإسمحلى أقول لك ولزميلك ماذا ، إسمحلى أقول لكما :
 تمهزأوا وإستهزأوا كيفما شئتم ، فهكذا أيضاً يستهزئ الملاحدة من مجرد فكرة وجود الله
أما نحن المختبرون لوجود الإله الحقيقى ، فنتعامل مع المستهزئين من كل الأصناف ، على أنهم مساكين ، مثلما يتعامل المبصرون لنور الشمس ، مع - ولامؤاخذة - العميان الذين ينكرون وجودها ، ويستهزأون بالمبصرين القائلين بأنهم يرونها .
+++ فإستهزئوا ما شئتم .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 نوفمبر 2010)

قرأت ردك الأخير الذى تريد فيه أن تتهرب من إتباع الإسلوب العلمى كاملاً بحجة أن وجود الله مثبت عقلياً
++ وهى حجة لا يقبلها غير المؤمنين بوجود الله
++ فإن كنت تريد أن تقوم بعمل جاد ، فقم به كاملاً غير منقوص
وإن كنت تستهزئ ، فعندك ردى السابق
وربنا ينور العيون والقلوب


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*تم التبليغ عن الموضوع و بإنتظار تصرف الادارة !! ​*


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2010)

يُغلق و يُحذف لاحقاً


----------

